# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ako vam je promaklo...

## mendula

Tijekom predstavljanja novorođene kraljevske bebe princeza Kate (vojvotkinja Catherine  :Smile: ) rekla je otprilike "Svi roditelji znaju kako se mi sada osjećamo.". O da, dobro se sjećamo te mješavine uzbuđenja, sreće, zbunjenosti, ponosa kad nam se u rukama našlo naše prvo dijete.

Vjerujem da je većini roditelja poznat još jedan osjećaj. Onaj iz drugog dijela spektra, nemila misao koju si često ne želimo priznati, o kojoj ne volimo misliti. 

Što će biti s mojom djecom ako mi se nešto dogodi? Što ako se razbolim ili stradam u nesreći? Ako umrem? 
Tko će o njima brinuti?

Obično se tješimo mišlju da je tu i drugi roditelj. Ili bake i djedovi, rodbina... Drugi roditelj nekako je, prirodno, najveća uzdanica.

Pa eto, mislim da si vrlo lako možemo predočiti kako se osjećaju roditelji obitelji Šišak. 


Drago forumsko društvo, pomozimo im. 
Imamo mogućnost da osnažimo njihovu nadu, da umanjimo strah. Imamo srce da se nadamo zajedno s njima.

Budimo svjetlo. Učinimo brigu lakšom.

----------


## Smajlich

Užasno! Mogu samo pretpostaviti što se tim hrabrim roditeljima mota po glavi...Najmanje što možemo učiniti je donirati koju kunu...neka im dragi Bog pomogne!

----------


## Dragonfly

Ajme strašno!! Hvala na linku mendula, u moru vijesti kojima smo zatrpani svaki dan, ova je stvarno promaknula, barem meni.
Nadam se da će se oboje ozdraviti.

----------


## Dragonfly

Predlažem promjenu naslova da bi više ljudi vidjelo i pomoglo, ja sam slučajno otvorila.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Nije mi promaklo.
Svejedno, nadala sam se da će netko staviti i ovdje.

Neopisiva jeza me obuzela dok sam čitala, pa pogled na njih, pa djevojčice, pa slike od prije godinu i pol, iste onakve kakve svi mi imamo u kompu, u fb albumu, sretne, vesele, normalne...

Super si ovo napisala, mendula, novčano moramo pomoći, ista se ta noćna mora može dogoditi svima i preko noći postaneš ovisan o drugima iako si sve do tad radio i trudio se. 

Uprijet ću i sve svoje mentalne snage i duhovne,  da pred očima zadržim onu njihovu obiteljsku sliku, sretnu, bezbrižnu, da se vrati...da vidim dobro...i ovako kako si sjajno napisala  




> Imamo mogućnost da osnažimo njihovu nadu, da umanjimo strah. Imamo srce da se nadamo zajedno s njima.

----------


## TTiL

Prestrasna situacija!
Hvala sto si to i ovdje spomenula.

----------


## mayato

Mogu vam reći da je Ivana Šišak moja razredna kolegica...
Srednju škou smo pohađale zajedno.
Mogu vam reći daje divna i snažna žena,majka i čovjek prije svega.
Navečer, u 21h dobili smo poruku na FB-u,mi razredni kolege,nas 20-ak.
Skočili na noge i u roku 24 sata dobili smo 060 9018br za donacije.
U slijedećih 24 sata dobili smo većinu portala da objave pismo molbe za pomoć.
U slijedeća 24 sata RTL je objavio vijest, zatim Nova Tv pa HRT.
U tjedan dana skupili smo novce za liječenje!!!
Naš je narod, prekrasan hrvatski narod pokazao svu veličinu svojih srca....svu nadu i veliku empatiju, a nadasve vjeru...
Ništa nas ne može toliko dotući daizgubimo ljubav prema bližnjemu.
I koliko god da sam prije sumnjala i bila skeptična, ovaj slučaj s našom dragom Ivanom razuvjerio me...
Cure moje...mi smoprekrasan narod i ponosna sam što živimovdje.
Nažalost, Božidar je vraćen iz Njemačke jer je dobio trombozu, ali i dalje vjerujemo da će se liječenje uspješno nastaviti kada operacija završi.
Isto tako Ivana ima velike šanse,ali primaran je Božo jer je njegovo stanje momentalno kritičnije.

----------


## Dragonfly

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/t...ak/711107.aspx
Iskrena sućut djevojčicama, obitelji i prijateljima
Baš me dotuklo ovo...
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mendula

Počivali u miru...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: zašto?zašto?zašto njima?

pretužno :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tanči

Užas koja tragedija  :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

Prestrasna tragedija.
Pocivali u miru.
Ajme... sto ce biti s curicama??

----------


## vida

Uf, strašno, uvijek mi se kod takvih vijesti poljulja vjera, kao da uvijek odlaze nedužni i dobri ljudi,pokoj im vječni a djevojčicama sva sreća ovog svijeta

----------


## puntica

> Prestrasna tragedija.
> Pocivali u miru.
> Ajme... sto ce biti s curicama??


od jučer plačem zbog ovoga, stvarno nije fer  :Sad: 

curice srećom imaju s kim biti, bar nešto...

----------


## mayato

Počivali oboje u miru Božjem...vjerujem da su s anđelima na nebu i paze na svoje male curice koje su u, hvala Bogu, dobrim rukama Ivaninog brata

----------

